# First Flasher



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been ice fishing for 40 years and have never owned a flasher. I am seriously considering getting one. I can't afford a top of the line but I found these 2 that are priced the same at $299.99. One is a Marcum VX-1 Pro Flasher Performance Pack and the other one is a Vexilar FL-8SE Genz Pack. I'm just looking for some opinions, good or bad, either of them. Thanks.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have never used a Marcum, however I have owned an Vexilar FL-18 for many many years now and love it. I have a duel beam cone. I know people who have used the FL-8 when it first came out and they loved it at that time also so as a new person to flashers I would suggest the FL-8.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

If it were me I would get the fl-8 they are bullet proof I used my 1st 1 for like 15 years and it never skipped a beat and still got $150 when I sold it.I am sure the Marcum is a good unit also but I have been reading a ton of problems with them this year.Look on ice shanty website under electronics and read lots of problems.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i still have my FL8, 10 years old works great! i upgraded to a 12 last year since it was on sale and now just lend the 8 to friend that dont have one...stick with vex, they last and customer service is #1 in my book!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

X2 for vexilars. I own a fl8 se and a fl20 both are bulletproof. Never had a problem yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I definitely like my vexilar's I have owned a fl8 for seven years and still use it. Also had one for my grandson we've had it five years. Both units were used when I got them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ducksnbucks (Jan 24, 2014)

I would definitely suggest to vex FL8 I got mine two years ago and have never put more fish on the ice simple to use and and extremely durable however if you were fishing water less than 10 feet deep or extremely weedy conditions I strongly suggest the s cable with it


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a vex I had the 8 loved it now I have the 20 and really love it you won't be upset with your purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Gander has the fl8 pro pack for 319, and fleet farm has genz fl8 for 279 right now , can't go wrong the fl8, the pro pack case is nice hauling around in a bucket . I was just looking for the best price for a friend and these were the best two we could find.




http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/vexilar-fl-8se-genz-pack/0000000006545


http://m.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=419811


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm getting mine from gander right now. They also have a 10% off everything right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Camfire


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Vexilar....Tried and try for me for the past 18 years.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Vex all the way...i choose the fl18 over the fl8 just for the low power setting. ..it works great in shallow water and heavy weeds...the fl8 needs a extra cable to cut the power down heavy weeds and shallow...


----------



## sms (Jan 12, 2015)

the vex has been trouble free for 8 years hope it does another 8 I have the fl-8


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Vex it's like a video game would not fish with out one makes the time go by


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, ve had the vex fl8 se for a about five years now and wouldn't, go out without it ,same battery no problems.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Had a 18, 20, and now the 22 vex. No problems with any of them. You will not regret it!


----------



## Donk (Jul 16, 2014)

The marcum has bottom zoom which is a great feature marcum has bin around for years I have the marcum works great both are great units marcum just has more features for the money


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I bought a used vex from a fellow OGF 'er last year...he owned it for almost 10 years...I've used it a bunch last year and this year so far..not one problem and I love it.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the input. I don't know anything about flasher units but I was kind of leaning toward the vexilar because it comes with a 2 year warrant and now I see from everyone posts that they are very reliable.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have had the Marcum for 3 years with no trouble out of it and I treat it rough. The bottom zoom is a handy item when the fish are hugging bottom.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

I've had a Vex FL-8 for several years, love it. I got my son a Marcum VX-1 this year for Christmas. We've only had them out once this year on Indian Lake but so far they seem very similar. Nothing better than seeing a fish on the flasher and jigging them onto the hook.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have to say, I had only used a flasher 3x in my lifetime but those three times convinced me to buy one. On Friday, I met up with kmetzger and bought one of his units he was selling. It was a vexilar FL-18 ultrapack with the double come iceducer. Talk about a great machine. He is upgrading to the top of the line flasher vexilar makes. I've had this unit out for the past three days in a row for a total of about 16 hours and I'm just recharging for the first time. The FL-18 has a low power mode as well as the zoom feature (shows the bottom 6 feet). It also comes with a bottom lock feature which is grest if you want to use it in open water for jigging off a boat. I don't have any experience with marcums, but I know all of my buddies have vexilars, some units over 15 years old, and not one of them have ever had an issue. Seems like vexilar is the geographical flasher of choice around the ohio area. Whichever you choose, it will undoubtedly help you catch more fish.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for their replies. I have decided to get the Vexilar, but now I will have to wait for my Income Tax return because I had to buy tires for my daughters car. I don't know if we'll have save ice then but at least I'll have it for next year.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

meats52 said:


> I want to thank everyone for their replies. I have decided to get the Vexilar, but now I will have to wait for my Income Tax return because I had to buy tires for my daughters car. I don't know if we'll have save ice then but at least I'll have it for next year.


 I use paypal and use the bill me later option.On most larger purchases they give you 6 months to pay with no interest.I play now and pay later.Been doing it for a few years now and have never paid any extra.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

youngblood said:


> I use paypal and use the bill me later option.On most larger purchases they give you 6 months to pay with no interest.I play now and pay later.Been doing it for a few years now and have never paid any extra.


 I have a paypal account and I have seen that option there but I never really checked it out. I use paypal when I buy stuff on Ebay, but I usually don't spend more than $25 or $30, so I never looked into the bill me later option. I'll check it out. I might still be able to get the flasher for this years ice season. Thanks youngblood.


----------

